# Quit Nexium



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

After having an endoscope last month, I've decided to come off of Nexium. The reason? My gastro doc told me I hadn't done "any serious damage" from taking it!!! Wait a minute! I thought this was a healing medication! I've been on different acid reflux medication for years. Now they say you can do damage to the stomach by taking it? I had a severe digestive upset Sunday night. I'm talking vomiting with watery D. This went on for four hours. Yesterday, I was in bed all day long from weakness and nausea. I have a bit of acid reflux this morning, but there again I had to have that cup of coffee. I'm going to try hard not to eat or drink anything I know will cause major acid attacks. Guess we'll see, huh?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Rowe ~Sorry about your recent flare up... Me too I'm confused about what your dr told you -- nexium is generally well tolerated in both long and short term clinical studies with a wide range of people (source: RxList), although I do understand that, as someone wrote me the other day, for the one person that a med hurts, it is 100% for this person. Is it possible to get in touch with your dr and ask him/her what s/he meant by saying that and also about whether it is still recommendable for you after carefully weighing the merits and drawbacks of this medicine?Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Cherrie..he was very much to the point about the statement. I don't think I need to call him. I am going to my GP this week and will question his intake of it.


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

Rowe2 said:


> After having an endoscope last month, I've decided to come off of Nexium. The reason? My gastro doc told me I hadn't done "any serious damage" from taking it!!! Wait a minute! I thought this was a *healing medication!*


I'm starting to think there's no such thing. Medications seem to treat symptoms, not the real source of the problem. And half the time they produce more symptoms than they eliminate, which leads me to wonder about their effectiveness.


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi there just thought id mention that my gastro dr. said that PPI'S can cause stomach polyps... so im going to assume that means other damage too?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Kerry...I'm not sure what he meant. I get SO upset with myself for not asking more questions when I have the chance..it's a cat-got-the-tongue situation when I'm with most doctors...


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

I, too, believe that I had the same reaction...after the first dose! I woke up at 5am today with gut pains that didn't feel like my usual IBS-D (especially b/c I have been doing REALLY well for the past two weeks on Zegerid before the Rx got switched by my insurance). It was BAD watery D and I felt like I was going to puke. The weird thing was that I had taken the pill at lunch time the day before. You'd think it would wreak havok before then....unless it only affected my large intestine when it got there.


----------

